# هاااااااااااااااام جدآ و ارجو المساعدة



## ehab zeka (6 مارس 2009)

انا محتاح دائرة تحول الفولت والتيار اللى فى بطارية العربية الىa 305 و 220v

ولكم جزيل الشكر ......................................


----------



## zeid25 (7 مارس 2009)

بالطبع يمكن تحويل كهرباء البطارية وهو 12 فولت مستمر الى 220 فولت متناوب
وهذه اللوحة الالكترونية هي لوحة عامة وليست خاصة بالسيارة فقط فهي تستعمل
مثلا في الجهاز الذي يباع جاهزا لتغذية الكمبيوتر عند انقطاع التيار الكهربائي
ولكن لا يمكن تلبية طلبك هكذا بكل بساطة فأنت لم تذكر اي شيء عن الغرض من 
ذلك , إذ لا بد من معرفة استطاعة اللوحة المطلوبة


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 مارس 2009)

هذه دائرة 300 وات فقط عندما تلف أو تختار المحول - استخدم محول 220 أو 305 بدلا من 110 كما هو مشروح فى النقطة رقم 7 ومشروح أيضا كيف تحصل على قدرات أعلى


----------



## ehab zeka (7 مارس 2009)

شكرا لردكم بس انا كنت عاوز حاجة تحولى الجهد والامبير بتاع بطارية العربية الى dc --220v and 305a

عاوز دائرة تعمل الموضوع ده


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (7 مارس 2009)

ماكينة اللحام اللي عند حضرتك دي كام وات ولا كام امبير؟


----------



## ehab zeka (8 مارس 2009)

ماكينة اللحام 305a dc


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 مارس 2009)

اخى
أولا للحصول على مستمر أضيف دائرة توحيد
المهم تحديد طلبك هل 305 فولت أم 305 أمبير هناك فرق كبير


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز لا يمكن تشغيل ماكينة لحام 305امبير على دائرة الكترونيه لأنك تحتاج الى مصدر قدرة في هذه الحاله على الأقل 12*305=3660 va هذا إذا كان خرج الماكينه 12فولت
أما إذا كان 24فولت ففي هذه الحالة يكون الخرج 24*305=7320 va وهذ كبير جدا جدا على أن تتحمله دائرة الكترونيه ليس أمامك إلا المصدر العام للتيار ولكن بعد توحيده وتحويله إلى تيار مستمر 
والله أعلم 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 مارس 2009)

tareq_belal قال:


> أخي العزيز لا يمكن تشغيل ماكينة لحام 305امبير على دائرة الكترونيه لأنك تحتاج الى مصدر قدرة في هذه الحاله على الأقل 12*305=3660 va هذا إذا كان خرج الماكينه 12فولت
> أما إذا كان 24فولت ففي هذه الحالة يكون الخرج 24*305=7320 va وهذ كبير جدا جدا على أن تتحمله دائرة الكترونيه ليس أمامك إلا المصدر العام للتيار ولكن بعد توحيده وتحويله إلى تيار مستمر
> والله أعلم
> ربنا يوفقك


أخى
أود تصحيح معلومة أن الدوائر الالكترونية قادرة على توليد ما تشاء ولدينا هنا فى مقر العمل وحدة ups تولد عند انقطاع التيار 500 ك ف أ ، أى نصف ميجا وات حتى يقوم مولد الديزل ويتولى التغذية و الحمل محطة رادار كاملة بالموتورات الخاصة بالهوائى و الرادار الثانوى و كل أجهزة الأتصالات والحاسبات ، وقد صممت ونفذت وحدة طلاء بالكهرباء تغذى حوض كبير بتيار 1500 أمبير ألف و خمسمائة أمبير.

المشكلة أن إن كانت المسألة ماكينة لحام فالفولت حوالى 49 فولت و المطلوب تحديد الفولت والأمبير المناسبين للوظيفة الصحيحة حتى لا تتلف ما تريد عمله ثم بعد ذلك هل الطاقة المطلوبة يمكن توفيرها من بطارية أو أكثر لهذا كلبت من الأخ صاحب المشاركة تحديد طلبة بالضبط


----------



## ehab zeka (9 مارس 2009)

انا دلوقتى عندى ماكينة لحام بتلحم جميع انواع اللحام والمكينة بتشتغل على الاتى 220 فولت و 305 امبير وده كلوا تيار مستمر ومينفعش استخدم خالص تيار متردد واحوله بعد كده لتيار مستمر لازم كلوا يبقى مستمر من الاول الى الاخر ياريت تقولولى ازاى 
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (10 مارس 2009)

أخى
الإنفعال لا يؤدى لحل المشاكل
كلامك هذا 


ehab zeka قال:


> انا دلوقتى عندى ماكينة لحام بتلحم جميع انواع اللحام والمكينة بتشتغل على الاتى 220 فولت و 305 امبير وده كلوا تيار مستمر ومينفعش استخدم خالص تيار متردد واحوله بعد كده لتيار مستمر لازم كلوا يبقى مستمر من الاول الى الاخر ياريت تقولولى ازاى
> وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



يلغى استخدام الدوائر الألكترونية تماما لأنها تعتمد على التحويل لمتردد ثم النغيير بمحول و إعادته لمستمر مرة أخرى
واصبح الحل الوحيد بناء على كلامك هو البحث عن بطاريات تعطى 220 فولت ( 220÷12=19 بطارية) و تكون كل منها تعطى 305 أمبير أى ثلاث أمثال بطارية العربية المقاس الكبير 120 أمبير لتحصل على زمن تشغيل حوالى نصف ساعة قبل إعادة الشحن

ثم سؤال معذرة فيه!
كيف يعلم قوس اللحام إن كان التيار المستمر هذا لم يكن سابقا تيار متردد ثم مر بعمليه تقويم؟

وسؤال آخر أيضا
كيف كانت تعمل هذه الماكينة الفريدة قبل الآن؟؟


----------



## ehab zeka (10 مارس 2009)

هذه الماكينة بتشتغل بى مولد بالسولار


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2009)

إذن على لوحة المولد تجد طاقته الفعلية و هى تساوى الفولت × الأمبير وهى كما ذكر الأخ الفاضل طارق سابقا
الطاقة = الفولت × الأمبير وعلى كلامك = 220 ÷ 305 = 67 كيلو وات أى تحتاج موتور أكثر من 50 حصان لتشغيله (موتور سيارة صغيرة)

على خرج المولد يوجد عدادات للفولت والأمبير يمكن أخذ قراءاتها عند التشغيل الفعلى لكل نوع لحام لأن هناك فارق كبير بين ما يمكن أن تعطيه الماكينة وما تسحبه فعليا

كثيرا ما يذكر "هذه الماكينة تعطى حتى 220 فولت و 305 أمبير" ولا يقول "عند 305 أمبير" فإن سألته عن أن الماكينة لا تعطى ما يقول يكون الرد أن المواصفات الفنية تقول أن الماكينة تعطى 220 فولت مع 10 أمبير وتعطى 305 أمبير عند 5 فولت و لم أقل أنها تعطى 305 أمبير عند 220 فولت


----------



## ehab zeka (11 مارس 2009)

شكراااا لكم جميعا
انته معاك حق انا لما جيت افكر فيها منناحية تانية لقيت ان فعلا لو اخذت 305 a
يبقى الولت مثلا 12 او 24
والعكس لان العلاقة بين الفولت والتيار علاقة عكسية
علشان كده انا نزلت تانى وسالت عن المكن تانى
وعرفت ان المكن بيشتغل ac وبيلحم اى لحام باستخدام نوعين ac او dc
ولذلك الموضوع اتقلب 
انا كده عاوز اعمل انفرتر علشان احول ال dc الى ac
بس اهم حاجة فى الموضوع ده الباور
لازم يكون الباور نفسه وبكده ممكن اجيب التيار او الفولت
بس برضوا هل ممكن dc وبعد كده اعمله انفرتر يكون ac وهتشتغل ماكينة اللحام
يا ريت تساعدونى



وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2009)

أخى
وضعت لك دائرة انفيرتر 50 وات و انت قلت أن 305 أمبير عند 12 فولت أى 3700 وات فقط بدلا من 67 ألف وات
احسبها كدة - انت عايز عند 12 فولت تسحب 300 أمبير.
الدائرة لن تخلق طاقة من لا شيء فكلها لابد من أن تسحب من البطارية أساسا
هل لديك بطارية 12 فولت 300 أمبير؟ كم ثمنها ووزنها و أين تشحنها و سيكون استخدامها لأقل من ساعة
أما الإنفيرتر فكما قلت سابقا هناك وحدات أكثر من 500 كيلو وات - فقط حدد ما تريد بدلا من انفاق المال لتصل لأن كان المولد أرخص أو أفضل


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (11 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم إخوتي الأفاضل 
لقد قلت انه لا يمكن توليد هذه الطاقة من دائرة الكترونيه لأنني لم أكن أعلم ما هي وظيفة هذا الماكينة وماذا تقوم بلحامه بالضبط ثم استبعدت دائرة كالتي ذكرتها أخي ماجد لأنها أكيد ثمنها فووووووووووووووووق الخيالي لا تصلح إلا في شركة كبيرة جدا أو مؤسسة حكومية ضخمة والأخ إيهاب لم يوضح في مواصفاته كل المعلومات وعموما

لو أعلمنا الأخ إيهاب ما نوع اللحام التي تقوم به الماكينه يعني لحام حديد(ac welding) ولا لحام (TIG) الذي يستخدم في لحام الاستانلس ستيل و الألومنيوم وعموما برده هناك ماكينات لحام تعمل على التيار المتردد العام 110 أو 200 فولت وتلحم جميع اللحامات حدي و استانلس استيل و الومنيوم وحجمها في حجم جهاز الكاسيت المتوسط و وزنها بضعة كيلوجرامات فقط خفيفة جدا نستعملها في الشركة التي أعمل بها في السعودية وهي عبارة عن power inverter لا يوجد بداخلها أي نوع من المحولات التقليدية كلها من الداخل دوائر الكترونية ومحولات فررايت تردد عالي و مجموعة موحدات تردد عالي 
عندما رأيتها تشوقت لأن أراها من الداخل والآن أنا الذي أصلح هذه الماكينات للشركة ويوجد منها انواع صينيه لا يتعدى ثمنها 1600 ريال سعودي

أخوكم في الله
الفقير الى فضل ربه 
طارق بلال


----------



## ehab zeka (13 مارس 2009)

شكرا لكم 
انا يا اخ طارق الماكينة بتلحم حديد صلب و استنلس ستيل الومنيوم وجميع انواع اللحام بس المكن اللى فى القاهرة 
بيشتغل ac عند فولت 220 و تيار 305 امبير ولذلك انا عاوز استخدم ال dc لتشغيل هذه الماكينة بدل ac هذا كل الموضوع ففى انفرتر بيحول ال dc الى ac وبهذا اكون حللت المشكلة ولكن هل ممكن من بطارية سواء كانت بطارية سيارة او بطارية اكبر من ذلك يمكن عمل ذلك ؟
انا واقف هنا ومش عارف اعمل ايه

وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

